# Bluetooth 84 64 0 152 501



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Bluetooth is finally here. There are two more brackets not shown in the picture for different radio setups I left them behind, there were huge. Installation instruction suggest 2h for labor.
blacket on the back is for SA609
Cost: 397 Euros + VAT in Germany

Thanks to RS2 and Alex for part numbers and email address to Munich dealerb

Installation instruction


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> *Bluetooth is finally here. There are two more brackets not shown in the picture for different radio setups I left them behind, there were huge. Installation instruction suggest 2h for labor.
> blacket on the back is for SA609
> Cost: 397 Euros + VAT in Germany *


post some pics for your ED trip. I have a bluetooth phone, but $400 seems a bit steep.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Bluetooth 84 64 0 152 501*



ak330i said:


> *post some pics for your ED trip. I have a bluetooth phone, but $400 seems a bit steep. *


Compared to the BMW CPT 8000 $1100+ solution, it's a steal.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

So do you lose anything by not having the Bluetooth kit as an option and instead as a retrofit kit? Like can you still configure the NAV to recognize caller ID, and optionally do away with the center console charger, etc?

If they'll be the exact same, this is great news. And thanks for the post.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> *So do you lose anything by not having the Bluetooth kit as an option and instead as a retrofit kit? Like can you still configure the NAV to recognize caller ID, and optionally do away with the center console charger, etc?
> 
> If they'll be the exact same, this is great news. And thanks for the post. *


NO! (it might cost less as option??)
Its same setup but you pick witch bracket you need (SA609 etc&#8230;.)
You don't need center console charger in order for phone to work. But is recomanded.
Once phone and car get paired you can access you phone book but if you made changes to you phone book 
since last time you paired in order to see those changes you have to get it unpaired and than pair it again.
There is no way you can sinc data.


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

Please post more images. I'm curious to see the mechanics of this thing. Thanks.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Microphone


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

?


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

??


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Can you tell who makes the last 2 modules (some antenna module and the brain)? I'm trying to find out if these are from Motorola, Ericsson or someone else.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Can you tell who makes the last 2 modules (some antenna module and the brain)? I'm trying to find out if these are from Motorola, Ericsson or someone else. *


brain mada by VISTEON Spain (says on the label) antena module doesn't say anything but i would assume that hole system is made by Visteon


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Visteon on label


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Cool.

I'm sure you'll keep us posted. I'm particularly interested in the following:

-Works without the cradle?
-Coding?
-What steering wheel/MID (radio) display functions work?


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

In Spain it costs 900$ but it comes with the steering-wheel buttons (i mean cruise controls) so more or less the cost of blue-tooth is about 450$.
I have 2 questions:
1- It works with any telephone in the market that has bluetooh doesn't it? 
2- Do I need the plataform you show in the photos to put my phone in it? or it is just to charge it?. I thought bluetooth was wireless communication and you didn't need to take out you phone from your pocket when you entered the car :dunno:


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

art330ci said:


> *I have 2 questions:
> 1- It works with any telephone in the market that has bluetooh doesn't it?
> 2- Do I need the plataform you show in the photos to put my phone in it? or it is just to charge it?. I thought bluetooth was wireless communication and you didn't need to take out you phone from your pocket when you entered the car :dunno: *


Technically any phone with Bluetooth should work but BMW recommends only 3 phones (t39, nokia ???? and siemens S55)
You need cradle but you don't need recharging snap-in adapter (sold separately) but its recommended it has antenna connection and recharging your phone while in use 
Bluetooth will suck the battery life very fast when in use.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Is this plug and play with any year E46 or only for 2003s?

Vince


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Scotes said:


> *Is this plug and play with any year E46 or only for 2003s?
> 
> Vince *


RS2 posted this while back that's how I got mine



> The BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit seems to be available from BMW dealers in Europe now!
> 
> Here you have all the partnumbers and they are for both European and US cars!
> 
> ...


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey RS2
I just got Siemens S55 do you know if the snap-in adapter is out if not when will be out?
P.S thanks for all the info with out you I wouldn’t have got Bluetooth


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Thanks for the links to the info guy! My bad for not running a search first - I missed the original posts and thought this was the first post on it.

Vince


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

RS2 said:


> *03BMW330, the latest info was in the end of March, but I'm not sure they have started shipping the S55 adapter yet.
> 
> /RS2 *


I Just got reply from Guenter (Munich Dealer)
Siemens S55 Snap in Adapter 84 21 0 154 606 
Price 59,50€ inkl. Tax
IN STOCK!!!!


----------

